# Europas schnellster Rechner eingeweiht!



## fragenbold (15. Februar 2013)

Der schnellste Recher Europas "Juqueen" wurde in Jülich eingeweiht. Er wurde von IBM als Teil der Serie "Blue Gene" gebaut und erreicht 5,9 PetaFlops. 
Im November 2012, wo er "nur" 4,1 Petaflops schaffte, war er bereits der 5. schnellste Computer in der TOP 500 der Supercomputer.
Außerdem gehört er zu den effizientesten Superrechnern der Welt.

Eingebaut sind 28 Racks mit insgesamt 28672 IBM PowerPC® A2 1.6 GHz Prozessoren mit wiederum jeweils 16 Kernen. Dabei stehen insgesamt 448 TB(/15,625GB pro Prozessor) DDR3 RAM zur Verfügung.
Der Supercomputer wird größtenteils mit Wasser gekühlt, da jeder Rack bis zu 100kW verbrauchen kann.

Genutzt werden soll der Supercomputer für die Klimaforschung. 
Durch die enorme Rechenleistung, die etwa 100.000 mal höher liegt als bei einem modernen PC, erhoffen sich die Forscher außerdem weitreichende Fortschritte in der Gehirnforschung.
Seine vorraussichtliche Lebensdauer liegt bei 5 Jahren.

Mit dem "Juqueen" baut Deutschland seine führende Rolle bei Supercomputern aus.
Auch der 2.schnellste Computer Europas ist in Deutschland, genauer: in München. 


@uellen
Supercomputer Juqueen: Europas schnellster Computer in Jülich - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Forschungszentrum Jülich - Configuration

*EDIT*: Wird verbessert! (Danke Research und cesium137)

*EDIT_2:* Verbesserungen abgeschlossen! Ich bin natürlich für weitere Vorschläge offen 

Gruß fragenbold


----------



## Pas89 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eurpas schnellster Rechner eingeweiht!*

Super Sache, besonders in der Hirnforschung müssen noch einige Fortschritte gemacht werden. Vielleicht gibt es ja in nächster Zeit neue Erkenntisse zu z.B. Altsheimer, die wir einem dieser Superrechner verdanken.


----------



## hodenbussard (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eurpas schnellster Rechner eingeweiht!*

Den hätte ich gern,würde bestimmt Laune machen darauf WorldCommunityGrid laufen zu lassen.
Aber ich mecker nicht,8 Threads davon für nen Heim PC tun es auch....fürs erste


----------



## Research (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eurpas schnellster Rechner eingeweiht!*

Welche Hardware, Software...

Ist etwas kurz geraten.


----------



## cesium137 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eurpas schnellster Rechner eingeweiht!*



Research schrieb:


> Welche Hardware, Software...
> 
> Ist etwas kurz geraten.


 
Forschungszentrum Jülich - Configuration

28 Racks a 16384 Cores = 458.752 Cores
max. 5,9 PetaFlop/s


----------



## fragenbold (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eurpas schnellster Rechner eingeweiht!*



cesium137 schrieb:


> 28 Racks a 16384 Cores = 458.752 Cores
> max. 5,9 PetaFlop/s


 
Danke 
Aber keine Angst, Englisch kann ich 

Gruß fragenbold


----------



## BautznerSnef (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eurpas schnellster Rechner eingeweiht!*

Wie wärs mit einer bebilderten Headline? http://www.agitano.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/12-11-12-juqueen_450.jpg 
Und die Pressemitteilung direkt vor Ort: Forschungszentrum Jülich - Pressemitteilungen - Europas schnellster Rechner in Jülich eingeweiht


----------



## efdev (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eurpas schnellster Rechner eingeweiht!*

hat auch schon einer einen benchmark gemacht um den ersten platz in der weltrangliste zu machen


----------



## Research (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eurpas schnellster Rechner eingeweiht!*

Sowas fehlte: 





> *JUQUEEN  *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lexx (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eurpas schnellster Rechner eingeweiht!*



Research schrieb:


> Welche Hardware, Software...


 Lol, na wird'ne AS400 drauf laufen.. hihi..

Aber wahrscheinlich erwartest du "LINUX"..


----------



## fragenbold (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eurpas schnellster Rechner eingeweiht!*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit einer bebilderten Headline? http://www.agitano.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/12-11-12-juqueen_450.jpg


Ich achte gerne aufs Urheberrecht  


Research schrieb:


> Sowas fehlte:


Und das hältst du für redaktionellen Inhalt?? 
Nähere (und größtenteils uninteressante) Informationen hätte man sich natürlich über die Quellen besorgen können.

Gruß fragenbold


----------



## Explosiv (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eurpas schnellster Rechner eingeweiht!*

Eur?pas schnellster Rechner eingeweiht! - finde den Fehler 

MfG


----------



## Redbull0329 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eurpas schnellster Rechner eingeweiht!*

*Europas


----------



## Research (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eurpas schnellster Rechner eingeweiht!*



fragenbold schrieb:


> []Und das hältst du für redaktionellen Inhalt??
> Nähere (und größtenteils uninteressante) Informationen hätte man sich natürlich über die Quellen besorgen können.



Schnellster Computer und die Hardware ist in nem Hardwareforum uninteressant?

Wir haben vielleicht auch Mitglieder die tiefer in der Materie stecken?
Sowas muss in einer News stehen. Sonst ist es nicht mehr als ein Quellhinweis.



Lexx schrieb:


> Lol, na wird'ne AS400 drauf laufen.. hihi..
> 
> Aber wahrscheinlich erwartest du "LINUX"..


 
Wenn du etwas qualifiziertes zu sagen hast...
Und ja, auf so ziemlich jedem Supercomputer läuft kein Windows.


----------



## Topper_Harley (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eurpas schnellster Rechner eingeweiht!*

Ob die zum Testen der Kühlung auch Prime lauffen lassen


----------



## fragenbold (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eurpas schnellster Rechner eingeweiht!*



Research schrieb:


> Schnellster Computer und die Hardware ist in nem Hardwareforum uninteressant?
> 
> Wir haben vielleicht auch Mitglieder die tiefer in der Materie stecken?
> Sowas muss in einer News stehen. Sonst ist es nicht mehr als ein Quellhinweis.



Eingeschnappt der Herr? 
Ich meine deine Kritik ist unberechtig.
Wenn du willst, kannst du natürlich eine eigene News aufmachen und sie gestalten wie du möchtest.
Die bessere wird übernommen(s. Usernews-Richtlinien)

Ansonsten hör bitte auf hier rumzumeckern 
Die meisten können mit den Zusatzinformationen nichts anfangen. Oder glaubst du das jeder weiß, was ein FZJ ist? 

Frieden? 



Explosiv schrieb:


> Eur?pas schnellster Rechner eingeweiht! - finde den Fehler
> 
> MfG



Die Überschrift ist doch korrekt 

Gruß fragenbold


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (15. Februar 2013)

Würde darauf gerne mal Battlefield 3 spielen, mit 3 4k Monitoren


----------



## Festplatte (15. Februar 2013)

Pas89 schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibt es ja in nächster Zeit neue Erkenntisse zu z.B. Altsheimer, die wir einem dieser Superrechner verdanken.



Gab's da nicht auch Folding@Home?


----------



## Research (15. Februar 2013)

Eingeschnappt?
Rummeckern?

Das ist konstruktive Kritik mit Verbesserungsvorschlägen.


----------



## fragenbold (15. Februar 2013)

Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> Würde darauf gerne mal Battlefield 3 spielen, mit 3 4k Monitoren



Der Superrechner ist dafür (leider ) nicht gemacht.
Da würdest du, mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass du wohl nicht direkt einen Monitor anschließen kannst, Battlefield 3 nicht zum Laufen bringen können.
Da arbeiten PowerPC Prozessoren drin  Und selbst wenn... Ich glaube nicht, dass BF3 so viele Kerne auslasten kann .



Research schrieb:


> Eingeschnappt?
> Rummeckern?
> 
> Das ist konstruktive Kritik mit Verbesserungsvorschlägen.



Und? Ich habe sie gelesen. Sie erscheint mir unberechtigt. Fertig!
Du dagegen wirkst mir relativ aufgebracht. Dabei gibt es doch garkeinen Grund. 
Eigentlich wollte ich das Thema schon mit dem letzen Post beenden. 

Gruß fragenbold


----------



## Gamer090 (15. Februar 2013)

Klimaforschung? Die wollen forschen was passiert wenn es zu heiss wird in der Atmosphäre und nehmen einen PC der soviel verbraucht?  
Das klingt einfach etwas unlogisch aber naja so ist die Welt


----------



## Pokerclock (15. Februar 2013)

@Research und fragenbold

Ihr beide beruhigt euch jetzt bitte wieder etwas. Im Übrigen etwas Spam (gefußt auf einem schlechten Witz) entfernt.
*
B2T*


----------



## Research (15. Februar 2013)

Das ist nur die halbe Miete. Die Kühlung muss auch noch realisiert werden. Und eine Wasserkühlung mit Radiator, wie wir heben, haben die (wohl) nicht.
Für die ist eine Wasserkühlung schon wenn der Server mit Luft gekühlt wird die von Radiatoren abgekühlt wurde. Das was wir kennen wird dort als Heißwasserkühlung gehandelt.


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (15. Februar 2013)

Klingt nach nem ziemlich kranken Rechner :O


----------



## Research (16. Februar 2013)

280 Kilowatt-2,240 Megawatt. Ein sehr schöner Kanten.

Aber wie kühlen die 100kw pro Rack?


----------



## bingo88 (16. Februar 2013)

Laut fz-juelich.de:


> Cooling
> 90% water cooling (18-25°C,demineralized); 10% air cooling
> Temperature: in: 18°C, out: 27°C


Soll wohl "direct water cooling" sein.


----------



## hodenbussard (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eurpas schnellster Rechner eingeweiht!*



Topper_Harley schrieb:


> Ob die zum Testen der Kühlung auch Prime lauffen lassen



Hmmm.......bestimmt,samt 20x 70 Zoll Monitore,damit sie den Taskmanager auch überblicken können *omg*


----------



## target2804 (16. Februar 2013)

hodenbussard schrieb:


> Hmmm.......bestimmt,samt 20x 70 Zoll Monitore,damit sie den Taskmanager auch überblicken können



Weil das Teil auch mit Windows läuft-.-
Omg


----------



## bingo88 (16. Februar 2013)

Eine Übersicht ist auf externen Bildschirmen zu sehen. Da wird dann pro Rack der Stromverbrauch und pro Node die Auslastung graphisch dargestellt. Außerdem ist noch eine Liste der aktivsten Batch-Jobs zu sehen. Ich bin mir jetzt aber nicht mehr 100% sicher, was da noch alles angezeigt wird. Das ist aber mehr so die "Besucheransicht" (die Displays hängen außerhalb der Maschinenhalle), man kann da noch viel genauer Leistungsinformationen abrufen.


----------



## rabe08 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eurpas schnellster Rechner eingeweiht!*



efdev schrieb:


> hat auch schon einer einen benchmark gemacht um den ersten platz in der weltrangliste zu machen


 
Nun ja, das kann er nicht schaffen. Der Sequoia in Stanford baut auf den selben Systemen auf, hat aber 1,527 Mio. A2 Cores. Und ist damit der 2. schnellste gelistete Superrechner. Platz 1 wird nichts, aber Top 5 ist drin. Btw. ist es sehr interessant, was IBM da macht. Normalerweise werden die pCores sehr hoch getaktet, sie sind auch für die beste single-threat perfomance bekannt. Bei diesen System werden die Cores stark untertaktet (und vermutlich auch undervoltet), um die Kühlung überhaupt zu ermöglichen. Bei der Flop/Watt-Leistung sind die Dinger mit riesigem Vorsprung an erster Stelle.


----------



## efdev (16. Februar 2013)

na danke für die auskunft wieder was gelernt 

gibt es auch nähere auskünfte zur kühlung das wird ja bestimmt keine wakü wie wir es kennen sein und mit sicherheit keine lukü also wie kühlen die das ding den


----------



## Research (16. Februar 2013)

Was möglich wäre ist eine Turbo-Core Technologie. So massiv kann die Parallelisierung nicht fortgeschritten sein.


----------



## bingo88 (16. Februar 2013)

efdev schrieb:


> gibt es auch nähere auskünfte zur kühlung das  wird ja bestimmt keine wakü wie wir es kennen sein und mit sicherheit  keine lukü also wie kühlen die das ding den


 Ich weiß jetzt  nicht, ob die so etwas verwenden, aber diese direct water cooling Kisten  habe ich schon mal gesehen. Da hat man am Node zwei Anschlüsse für  Wasser (Zulauf & Ablauf) und dann gehen Kupferrohre zu Kühlern aller  wichtigen Komponenten (CPU, Speicher, ...).



Research schrieb:


> Was möglich wäre ist eine Turbo-Core Technologie. So massiv kann die Parallelisierung nicht fortgeschritten sein.


 Möglich, die Website sagt nur was von PowerPC A2 1,6 GHz (16 cores/node).


----------



## Research (16. Februar 2013)

Sieht nach Recherche nicht so aus.


----------



## Skysnake (16. Februar 2013)

Research schrieb:


> Schnellster Computer und die Hardware ist in nem Hardwareforum uninteressant?
> 
> Wir haben vielleicht auch Mitglieder die tiefer in der Materie stecken?
> Sowas muss in einer News stehen. Sonst ist es nicht mehr als ein Quellhinweis.
> ...


Da wird aber auch kein Linux drauf laufen, sondern das UNIX von IBM. Davon würde ich zumindest ausgehen. Die Frage ist also durchaus interessant, welches OS genau darauf läuft.




Research schrieb:


> Was möglich wäre ist eine Turbo-Core Technologie. So massiv kann die Parallelisierung nicht fortgeschritten sein.


 Doch ist Sie. Die Probleme sind ja auch so komplex, dass das nicht wirklich immer ein Problem ist an sich.

Die Kommunikation zwischen den einzelnen Nodes ist da eher das Problem.


----------



## Quiz (16. Februar 2013)

fragenbold schrieb:


> Seine vorraussichtliche Lebensdauer liegt bei 5 Jahren.



Was passiert eigentlich mit ausrangierten Supercomputern?


----------



## Skysnake (16. Februar 2013)

Die werden ausgeschrieben, und geschaut, ob irgend ne andere z.B. staatliche Stelle die haben will, und ansonsten werden die teilweise zerlegt, oder wandern komplett auf den Schrott.

Ich hab selbst mal an der Uni nen Cluster zerlegt, der wenn ich mich recht erinnere mal in der Top500 war. Da wurden die Netzwerkkarten ausgebaut, und der Rest ging in die Wertstoffverwertung, weil keiner die Dinger haben wollte.


----------



## bingo88 (16. Februar 2013)

Alles was ich zum OS finden konnte ist, dass die CNK auf den Knoten nutzen.


----------



## Research (16. Februar 2013)

@ Skysnake, habe nur gesagt das dort kein Windows drauf läuft.

Bei uns setzt man statt auf Kern-Zahl auf Power per Core, Cache und RAM.


----------



## Skysnake (16. Februar 2013)

Weils IBM ist 

Auf nen paar wenigen Systemen läuft auch "Windows"  Aber das sind alles X86 Systeme von Intel meines Wissens nach.


----------



## bingo88 (16. Februar 2013)

Itanium (Itanic ) ist ja so gut wie tot, AFAIK ist Windows Server 2008 R2 die letzte Version mit Itanium-Support. Wobei ich mir jetzt nicht sicher bin, ob IBM überhaupt Itanium-Systeme anbot (HP und Fujitsu fallen mir da jetzt so ein).


----------



## Research (16. Februar 2013)

Cray macht noch AMD.


----------



## bingo88 (16. Februar 2013)

Ja, stimmt. Und dann kann man ja noch die "Eigenbau-Lösungen" dazu zählen, also alles, was aus Standard-PCs oder -Racks besteht. Soll es ja auch noch geben. Da sprechen wir aber wohl in der Regel von anderen Leistungsklassen im Vergleich zu diesem Brummer hier


----------



## OctoCore (16. Februar 2013)

Research schrieb:


> Cray macht noch AMD.



Nicht nur. Cray-XC30 rennt mit Intel.


----------



## blackout24 (16. Februar 2013)

Windows HPC Server 2008 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Einer aus 500 läuft mit Windows.


----------



## schneevernichter (17. Februar 2013)

Was ich mich immer mal wieder frage wenn ich ueber Supercomputer lese

Kann man ein Spiel schreiben das nen Supercomputer effizient auslastet und auch all die Power sinnvoll verwendet ? Waere z.b Battlefield 3 auf nem Supercomputer von vor 15 Jahren moeglich gewesen ?


----------



## EnergyCross (17. Februar 2013)

Crysis 3 wird selbst diesen Rechner in Grund und Boden stampfen


----------



## fragenbold (17. Februar 2013)

Das ganze würde schon an der fehlenden Grafikeinheit scheitern.
Und auch Battlefield kann nicht unendlich Prozessoren/Kerne ansteuern 
Und es sind keine x86 Prozessoren.

Davon abgesehen wären die besten Superrechner von 1998 weit vor heutigen Prozessoren 

Gruß fragenbold


----------



## fcBaYerNFaN1982 (17. Februar 2013)

schneevernichter schrieb:


> Was ich mich immer mal wieder frage wenn ich ueber Supercomputer lese
> 
> Kann man ein Spiel schreiben das nen Supercomputer effizient auslastet und auch all die Power sinnvoll verwendet ? Waere z.b Battlefield 3 auf nem Supercomputer von vor 15 Jahren moeglich gewesen ?



das ist eher unwarscheinlich....

diese supercomputer werden für ganz andere bereiche entwickelt und die anforderungen sind auch andere...
diese computer werden gemacht um unvorstellbare sachen verständlich zu machen.... wie z.B. das Universum zu berechnen oder anderes.... ne engine ist nur so gut wie der Mensch sie macht....
da muss eher der mensch noch lernen um ne bessere Grafik zu enwickeln....
der Pc ist nur der auszuführende.... es ist schon längst machbar besser Engins zu erstellen mit den Pc von heute(sei es auch mit den Superrechners) nur die Menschen sind noch nicht bereit diese zu erstellen.


----------



## Skysnake (17. Februar 2013)

schneevernichter schrieb:


> Was ich mich immer mal wieder frage wenn ich ueber Supercomputer lese
> 
> Kann man ein Spiel schreiben das nen Supercomputer effizient auslastet und auch all die Power sinnvoll verwendet ? Waere z.b Battlefield 3 auf nem Supercomputer von vor 15 Jahren moeglich gewesen ?


 Die Programmiermodelle unterscheiden sich schon fundamental voneinander. 

Bei nem Spiel hast du 1 Prozess und x Threads. Das wars dann auch schon. Du hast also immer einen gemeinsamen Adressraum.

Bei den großen Cluster/Supercomputern hast du aber nie shared Memory, also einen Adressram. Daher musst du ganz andere Programmierparadigmen anwenden. 

Die größten Shared Memory Systeme gehen so bis 256 CPUs. Danach skaliert das einfach nicht. Ich glaub die aller aller größten Shared Memory Systeme hatten 512 oder 1024 CPUs.

Also weit weit weit weg von dem, was heutige Cluster leisten.


----------



## Wincenty (17. Februar 2013)

bei soviel Abwärme könnten sie eigentlich auf Heizung verzichten und stattdessen die Büros/was auchimmer mit dem warmen Wasser der Kühlung beheizen

Ich heize seit Jahren fast nicht mehr mein Zimmer Der PC bei mir ist gut gekühlt und ich habs warm

Ich hoffe sehr, dass sie auf dem Dach der Anlage massenweise Photovoltaikanlagen geklatscht haben. Ansonten bringt das nichts die Klimaforschung wenn das Ding mit Strom eines Kohlekraftwerks läuft. AKW wäre noch tollerabel aber nur solange sie nicht die Auswirkung Radioaktiver Strahlung auf das Klima und Natur machen

Eines interessiert mich noch: Was spuckt er aus als Antwort wenn man dem SR die Frage stellt: Was ist der Sinn des Lebens


----------



## Research (17. Februar 2013)

Wenn dort Direktwasserkühlung verwendet wird, sind dort wahrscheinlich Wärmepumpen (Hauswärme), Freikühler und Kompressoren im Einsatz.


----------



## Quiz (17. Februar 2013)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Die werden ausgeschrieben, und geschaut, ob irgend ne andere z.B. staatliche Stelle die haben will, und ansonsten werden die teilweise zerlegt, oder wandern komplett auf den Schrott.


Teuer Teuer, das Ganze...


----------



## Skysnake (17. Februar 2013)

Naja, siehs mal so.

Die Entwicklung geht halt weiter, und es ist oft eben günstiger, neue Hardware zu kaufen, die weniger Strom frisst, als alte Hardware zu kaufen/geschenkt zu bekommen, die viel mehr verbraucht.

Man muss hier ja bedenken, dass die Rechner 24/7 laufen, wenn man die übernimmt. Da läppern sich ganz schöne Summen zusammen.


----------



## bingo88 (17. Februar 2013)

Ich habe auch mal gehört, dass die schon Probleme haben, normale Server wieder loszuwerden (die wollen die ja nicht einzeln verkaufen, sondern möglichst viele auf einmal ). Diese Superrechner sind ja noch ne Ecke spezieller. Und wie Skysnake schon sagte, der Stromverbrauch ist halt extrem, das stellt man sich nicht mal so eben in den Keller 
Würde mich mal interessieren, wie das bei uns geregelt wird. Müsste ich mal nächste Woche fragen.


----------



## Research (17. Februar 2013)

Man bedenke alleine den Rechenkraft-Vorsprung bei 10 Jahren.
OK wenn das jetzt so weitergeht wie bisher, ~10% Pro Jahr (Architektur bei Intel) wird es nicht mehr allzu dramatisch sein.


----------



## schneevernichter (17. Februar 2013)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Die Programmiermodelle unterscheiden sich schon fundamental voneinander.
> 
> Bei nem Spiel hast du 1 Prozess und x Threads. Das wars dann auch schon. Du hast also immer einen gemeinsamen Adressraum.
> 
> ...



Mir ist klar das man mit heutiger Software da nix reisst.

Aber nehmen wir mal das hypotetische Szenario an: Ein Videospielverrueckter Scheich entscheidet sich fuer 100 Millionen einen (GPU und CPU) Super Computer zu bauen um sein Traumspiel darauf laufen zu lassen. Er mietet sich einen 3rd party hersteller fuer ein paar Jahre. Sagen wir mal Crytek und beauftragt sie eine Engine zu schreiben die das Teil ausnutzt.

Ist das grundsaetzlich unmoeglich oder kann man einen SuperComputer Hardware und Softwaretechnisch dazu bringen das er ein RPG ala Skyrim in Avatargrafik in 8k 3D (120fps) und Echtzeit mit Raytracing darstellen kann  und das ganze mit nem Controller steuerbar ist auf nem einzelangefertigtigem 200 zoll OLED in 8k fuer 10 Millionen.


----------



## Skysnake (17. Februar 2013)

Unmöglich ist schwer zu sagen, aber Kosten/Nutzen werden sehr schnell SEHR unverhältnismäßig.

So große Rechner, um die es hier geht, müsstest du aber wohl schon eher dein Problem um einen Faktor 10 bis 100 größer machen. Also Minimum. 

Die verfügbare Rechenleistung untetschätzt man leicht.

Und selbst dann bleibt eben noch das Problem der Skalierbarkeit. Die Datenkommunikation bricht dir da schnell das Genick.

Je nach Supercomputer, kann allein das Netzwerk genau so viel Kosten, wie die Rechner an sich, wenn nicht sogar mehr.


----------



## bingo88 (17. Februar 2013)

schneevernichter schrieb:


> Ist das grundsaetzlich unmoeglich oder kann man einen SuperComputer Hardware und Softwaretechnisch dazu bringen das er ein RPG ala Skyrim in Avatargrafik in 8k 3D (120fps) und Echtzeit mit Raytracing darstellen kann  und das ganze mit nem Controller steuerbar ist auf nem einzelangefertigtigem 200 zoll OLED in 8k fuer 10 Millionen.


 Eher nicht. Die Problemgröße ist zu klein, daher wirst du vermutlich mehr Zeit mit der Kommunikation (ist ja kein Shared Memory System) als mit der Berechnung verbringen. Auch die Latenz (Inputlag etc) dürfte darunter ziemlich leiden.


----------



## Temjin951 (17. Februar 2013)

Wincenty schrieb:


> bei soviel Abwärme könnten sie eigentlich auf Heizung verzichten und stattdessen die Büros/was auchimmer mit dem warmen Wasser der Kühlung beheizen
> 
> Ich heize seit Jahren fast nicht mehr mein Zimmer Der PC bei mir ist gut gekühlt und ich habs warm
> 
> ...


 
Nein die haben da keine Photovoltaik in Mengen drauf, fahre jedes Wochenende da vorbei da ich in Düren wohne (15 KM von Jülich weg) 
Aber hätten die den Forschungsreaktor noch laufen der aber wieder abgebaut wurde könnte man davon einen Teil des Stroms einspeisen.


----------



## Atomtoaster (17. Februar 2013)

Aber reicht das für Minecraft?


----------



## Festplatte (17. Februar 2013)

Atomtoaster schrieb:


> Aber reicht das für Minecraft?



Minecraft ist so ein schlecht programmierter Sch***, wahrscheinlich nicht!


----------



## moboKiller (18. Februar 2013)

Juhu und demnächst kauf ich mir dann auch so einen ich mein 28*100kWh ist doch n klacks da verbraucht ja meine Fermi mehr

Nein Spaß bei Seite wäre toll wenn sowa i der Hirnforschung arbeitetich mein man mal sich nur aus wie viel besser die Welt ohne/stark dezimierten Alzheimer und Demenz Erkrankungen wäre...


----------

